# bumblebee goby



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

I like that natural light looks great


----------



## nutbags (Aug 15, 2013)

greenteam said:


> I like that natural light looks great


Yeah ya gotta be quick the sun only hits this tank for 20mins every arvo. Will break out the slr one day and get some better shots. :icon_surp


----------

